# dishwasher gets stuck at 2 points in cycle



## Brbgriffin (Nov 18, 2007)

We have fridgedare dishwasher with a dial cycle timer that keeps gettings stuck at about 7 o'clock and then again just before the dry cycle starts. We bought a new timer motor to the tune of 100 nonreturnable dollars, installed it and of course it is still happening. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

For a bit more you could have bought and replaced the whole timer mechanism, which should resolve the problem.
Mike
(I'm not a pro appliance repairman...I just do my own, including replacing the whole timer on our dw the last time that we had a similar problem).


----------

